# RodK's budget livingroom setup



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all, new to this forum so I thought I would share what I have.

T.V. - Panasonic th-50px77u plasma
Projector - JVC RS 10 w/ 45' Blue Jeans series 1 HDMI cable
Screen Dalite 110" HP 2.8
DVD - LG lda530 upconverting player
Blu Ray - Sony PS3
Gaming - PS3 , Wii
Sattelite - Shaw Direct HDPVR630
Remote - Harmony 880

Receiver - Denon AVR-989
Front sp. - Paradigm Titan v5
Center sp. - Paradigm CC290
Surround sp. - Mirage Omnican 6 in ceiling
Sub - Polk PSW10 for now with diy sdx15 coming soon


P.S sorry I did not see about no pictures until after, but I don't know how to delete it now.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks nice! The SDX15 will be a huge step up.



> Shaw Direct HDPVR630


Me too. Still trying to get the bugs out of it.


----------

